# ECNL 2



## Surf Zombie

Lot of buzz on the eastern boards about “ECNL 2.”  

The way it was explained to me is that ECNL is contemplating rolling out a league where existing ECNL clubs can place their second teams.  So, for example, instead of  a club having its top team in ECNL and second team in NPL, the second team would be in ECNL 2.  Supposedly it would only involve ECNL member clubs and not be expanded to bring in outside clubs. 

Anyone heard chatter about this?


----------



## timmyh

The Texas Conference already has this. They call it ECRL (regional instead of national). Each ECNL club puts their 2nd team into the league.

Texas also has FDL (Frontier Developmental League) which is the league where the DA teams put their 2nd teams (just the Texas and Oklahoma teams, the Colorado, Nebraska, and Missouri teams don't participate... Too far of unnecessary travel for 2nd teams).

Solar and FC Dallas are in both DA and ECNL  so starting at U13 this year their top teams went into DA, 2nd team ECNL, 3rd team FDL, and 4th team ECRL.  The rest of their teams play the local league.


----------



## Surf Zombie

timmyh said:


> The Texas Conference already has this. They call it ECRL (regional instead of national). Each ECNL club puts their 2nd team into the league.
> 
> Texas also has FDL (Frontier Developmental League) which is the league where the DA teams put their 2nd teams (just the Texas and Oklahoma teams, the Colorado, Nebraska, and Missouri teams don't participate... Too far of unnecessary travel for 2nd teams).
> 
> Solar and FC Dallas are in both DA and ECNL  so starting at U13 this year their top teams went into DA, 2nd team ECNL, 3rd team FDL, and 4th team ECRL.  The rest of their teams play the local league.



So sounds like it will be a further roll out of ECRL.


----------



## azsnowrider

Surf Zombie said:


> So sounds like it will be a further roll out of ECRL.


Is ECNL scared of the DA clubs rolling out the DPL version so they have to compete? I had to laugh when I read this, so as long as it has a patch I guess  parents will buy into it .


----------



## younothat

US club is planning on having additional year round league in 19-20'.  Some of there previous spring only leagues like nplwest will go in the fall also I heard. 

Additionally UPSL  is starting https://www.upslsoccer.com/youth  this spring and will be playing in the fall also.

Don't know about ECNL2 might be called something else but as always the youth soccer scene is  ever changing.


----------



## Mystery Train

I thought this is what EGSL was??

You've all heard the saying, "There's a sucker born every day."  Youth soccer operates on the principle that "There's a new batch of suckers enrolling every season."  I'm not anti-ECNL or anti-DA, but I am anti-insanity.  Parents, please, please, stop falling for the whole B- team sucker job.   Just find the best coach for your kid.  And if they don't play in a big, shiny National League, who cares?  Reject these bogus DPL or ECNL 2 leagues and keep playing CSL or SCDSL or SDDA.  The best teams and players will still have their opportunities.  You don't need to fly to Texas to play another B-team.  These clubs are selling the concept that your kid will get a college offer if you play in a National League.  They stack their A teams with physical specimens and lure the parents of the kids that need "development" with elusive "opportunities" on their B teams and then manufacture mini-national leagues to create the illusion that the extra money is worth it.  Meanwhile the B teams get shuffled around on the practice field, the good B-team coaches get moved or promoted or fired for out-performing their A team coaches, and half the players leave because their parents think they're too good for a B team anyway.  It's the biggest con-job in all of club soccer.  They need those teams to fund their big national league teams, so the clubs play the numbers game and just recruit more players every year to keep the shuffle going.  I get that in cities that are in less populous states (Phoenix, Atlanta, St. Louis, etc.) there probably is a big drop off in local competition from the top DA and ECNL teams to the local leagues.  I get that the players on the bubble might need to travel further to play similar competition.  But in SoCal, there is simply no need.  I hate this idea.


----------



## timbuck

I guess it’s good to know that other states have done the same stupid crap as CA with regard to making up new leagues and diluting everything.


----------



## Paul Spacey

And we wonder why genuine player development continues to suffer? Marketing and money come before everything in youth soccer. It’s tragic.

The only thing more tragic is the parents who continue to support and fuel the insanity and money-grabbing.


----------



## Desert Hound

timbuck said:


> I guess it’s good to know that other states have done the same stupid crap as CA with regard to making up new leagues and diluting everything.


AZ doesn't. We just change the names every few years.

We had state 1 and state 2 for a few years as the top 2 divisions. Apparently after looking around the brains in AZ thought what was needed was a new name.
So then we got Arizona PREMIER League (instead of state 1)...and then the other division (state 2) was renamed state 1. Then the top division from the lower league (Port of Subs Open League....terrible subs by the way) became state 2. And presto we now had more teams in the "top" divisions.

So the trick on our part was to rename it premier  Saves cash and the parents like the new catchy name.


----------



## focomoso

Desert Hound said:


> AZ doesn't. We just change the names every few years.
> 
> We had state 1 and state 2 for a few years as the top 2 divisions. Apparently after looking around the brains in AZ thought what was needed was a new name.
> So then we got Arizona PREMIER League (instead of state 1)...and then the other division (state 2) was renamed state 1. Then the top division from the lower league (Port of Subs Open League....terrible subs by the way) became state 2. And presto we now had more teams in the "top" divisions.
> 
> So the trick on our part was to rename it premier  Saves cash and the parents like the new catchy name.


To be fair, that's exactly what happened in England with the EPL...


----------



## Just A Dad

Desert Hound said:


> AZ doesn't. We just change the names every few years.
> 
> We had state 1 and state 2 for a few years as the top 2 divisions. Apparently after looking around the brains in AZ thought what was needed was a new name.
> So then we got Arizona PREMIER League (instead of state 1)...and then the other division (state 2) was renamed state 1. Then the top division from the lower league (Port of Subs Open League....terrible subs by the way) became state 2. And presto we now had more teams in the "top" divisions.
> 
> So the trick on our part was to rename it premier  Saves cash and the parents like the new catchy name.


The good old days when the bottom 2 teams dropped a division and the top 2 teams moved up a division. now the directors get together and decide where to put teams


----------



## Messi>CR7

Mystery Train said:


> I thought this is what EGSL was??
> 
> You've all heard the saying, "There's a sucker born every day."  Youth soccer operates on the principle that "There's a new batch of suckers enrolling every season."  I'm not anti-ECNL or anti-DA, but I am anti-insanity.  Parents, please, please, stop falling for the whole B- team sucker job.   Just find the best coach for your kid.  And if they don't play in a big, shiny National League, who cares?  Reject these bogus DPL or ECNL 2 leagues and keep playing CSL or SCDSL or SDDA.  The best teams and players will still have their opportunities.  You don't need to fly to Texas to play another B-team.  These clubs are selling the concept that your kid will get a college offer if you play in a National League.  They stack their A teams with physical specimens and lure the parents of the kids that need "development" with elusive "opportunities" on their B teams and then manufacture mini-national leagues to create the illusion that the extra money is worth it.  Meanwhile the B teams get shuffled around on the practice field, the good B-team coaches get moved or promoted or fired for out-performing their A team coaches, and half the players leave because their parents think they're too good for a B team anyway.  It's the biggest con-job in all of club soccer.  They need those teams to fund their big national league teams, so the clubs play the numbers game and just recruit more players every year to keep the shuffle going.  I get that in cities that are in less populous states (Phoenix, Atlanta, St. Louis, etc.) there probably is a big drop off in local competition from the top DA and ECNL teams to the local leagues.  I get that the players on the bubble might need to travel further to play similar competition.  But in SoCal, there is simply no need.  I hate this idea.


@MT Excellent post as usual.  An unfortunate example is our friend has a kid that plays on the B team.  They know that's the right level for their kid, and they don't buy into this DPL/ECNL2 illusion at all.  But they have an excellent coach and practice is close to home.  So when their B team got turned into a DPL team, they chose to stay with the coach knowing fully this B-team/closed league and its required traveling are completely unnecessary.


----------



## borussia

timmyh said:


> The Texas Conference already has this. They call it ECRL (regional instead of national). Each ECNL club puts their 2nd team into the league.
> 
> Texas also has FDL (Frontier Developmental League) which is the league where the DA teams put their 2nd teams (just the Texas and Oklahoma teams, the Colorado, Nebraska, and Missouri teams don't participate... Too far of unnecessary travel for 2nd teams).
> 
> Solar and FC Dallas are in both DA and ECNL  so starting at U13 this year their top teams went into DA, 2nd team ECNL, 3rd team FDL, and 4th team ECRL.  The rest of their teams play the local league.


Solar and FCD do not have ECRL teams .They were not permitted in.


----------



## ToonArmy

Anything new on this? Parents from a local ECNL club are starting to talk about ECNL 2


----------



## Surf Zombie

Pretty sure it is happening, at least here in the northeast east, for next year. No info on whether it is a nation wide roll out. It makes a lot of sense for where we live because the NE division ECNL clubs all have their B teams playing in NPL.

My 2007 daughter was recently at a pre-tryout ECNL id clinic and the coaches were talking about fielding two ECNL teams at the 2007 age group for the 2019-2020 season.  Assuming it’s ECNL & ECNL 2 (or whatever they end up calling it).


----------



## Technician72

ToonArmy said:


> Anything new on this? Parents from a local ECNL club are starting to talk about ECNL 2


Southwest voted for it, I anticipate it will be National as well. This is coming from the ECNL Winter Meeting that was held at the end of January. Our club will begin building the "ECNL2" teams after National / State Cup.


----------



## TangoCity

What's the timeline on the startup of the DA3 program?


----------



## Surf Zombie

Technician72 said:


> Southwest voted for it, I anticipate it will be National as well. This is coming from the ECNL Winter Meeting that was held at the end of January. Our club will begin building the "ECNL2" teams after National / State Cup.



I’m curious if ECNL 2 will have kids at the same showcases, stuff like that, or if they will be run as completely separate leagues.


----------



## timbuck

If there is ECNL2 and DPL can we just get rid of discovery and make everything else flight 1 and 2?


----------



## ToonArmy

So I guess slammers gets four ECNL teams. Lafc slammers ecnl, slammers fc ecnl, lafc slammers ecnl2, slammers ecnl2. A B C and D teams. And what about Blues with DA and ECNL no DPL will the C team play ecnl2


----------



## Surf Zombie

I see a lot of 2007 “Pre-ECNL” or “Pre-Acedemy” teams.  I think it’s time for a scavenger hunt. 

First person to find a “Pre-ECNL 2” team is the grand prize winner!


----------



## Primetime

Surf Zombie said:


> I’m curious if ECNL 2 will have kids at the same showcases, stuff like that, or if they will be run as completely separate leagues.


That's the big selling point of ECNL 2 is that's it's fully ran, sanctioned and organized by ECNL.   Unlike other secondary leagues who are run by different folks.   ECNL 2 is supposed to exactly mimic ENCL with the same schedule, showcases, events and also be able to player pass between teams.


----------



## timbuck

Will ECNL restrict players either from playing in other leagues / state tournaments?


----------



## Gu8 Dad

Are there any timelines on when and if this is moving forward.  Many of us are being pressed to commit to contracts even before National Cup.  Seems that the Discovery League is asking for teams to commit before the ECNL2 would be announced?


----------



## Technician72

timbuck said:


> Will ECNL restrict players either from playing in other leagues / state tournaments?


It's difficult to play in other leagues / tournaments due to the scheduling. The younger ECNL teams have a bit more flexibility due to schedules for Youngers / Olders being different for CRL or State / National Cups.


----------



## jpeter

Primetime said:


> That's the big selling point of ECNL 2 is that's it's fully ran, sanctioned and organized by ECNL.   Unlike other secondary leagues who are run by different folks.   ECNL 2 is supposed to exactly mimic ENCL with the same schedule, showcases, events and also be able to player pass between teams.


Well that's kind of doubled edged and would be $$expensive$$$ to run.

Not sure the manadtory showcases would be worth it besides maybe the one in the West.

When there are plenty of good local comp already why spend  the time and use so much extra resources?  If the parents want to foot the $$ guess it might happen but knowing how teams & families struggle to support the travel, rosters and scheduling for first teams  can't imagine that working well for 2nd teams in the long run.


----------



## Primetime

Gu8 Dad said:


> Are there any timelines on when and if this is moving forward.  Many of us are being pressed to commit to contracts even before National Cup.  Seems that the Discovery League is asking for teams to commit before the ECNL2 would be announced?


ECNL is still wrapping up it’s season which ends in May I believe.  So this would be for next season starting whenever ECNL does again.  Which is Late August I believe.   Far as what teams will be ECNL 2 all the clubs know already so you should be able to know as well or at least figure out which teams will get it.


----------



## Primetime

jpeter said:


> Well that's kind of doubled edged and would be $$expensive$$$ to run.
> 
> Not sure the manadtory showcases would be worth it besides maybe the one in the West.
> 
> When there are plenty of good local comp already why spend  the time and use so much extra resources?  If the parents want to foot the $$ guess it might happen but knowing how teams & families struggle to support the travel, rosters and scheduling for first teams  can't imagine that working well for 2nd teams in the long run.


Depends on the club.  There’s clubs now that can barely support the first ECNL team as it is.   So the 2nd one will be tough.  But I’m pretty sure you can bank on them still fielding a team in that spot.   There’s other clubs who’s first teams are thriving so a 2nd team or in slammers case a 4th team is plenty doable.


----------



## JuliVeee

Whomever posted about the Slammers situation is spot on except that they are not seen as "A" or "B" teams.  They will all play in the same league against each other...


----------



## Speed

JuliVeee said:


> Whomever posted about the Slammers situation is spot on except that they are not seen as "A" or "B" teams.  They will all play in the same league against each other...


what do you mean? wouldn't one team play in the ECNL and the other be in the ECNL 2? 
I don't know anything really about ECNL...
.


----------



## JuliVeee

Speed said:


> what do you mean? wouldn't one team play in the ECNL and the other be in the ECNL 2?
> I don't know anything really about ECNL...
> .


No, the Slammers teams will all play in the same league.  Not an "A" and a "B" team.  This also means that the different ECNL Slammers teams will play each other as well.


----------



## timbuck

I see an Instagram post from Blues advertising for ECNL 2 tryouts for 2004.  With Coach Alex. 
Will Blues be the next club to go “all in”?


----------



## Rev234

Who are the clubs with ECNL 2 teams?


----------



## Technician72

Rev234 said:


> Who are the clubs with ECNL 2 teams?


Southwest Conference Clubs are from what I know, just waiting on word Nationally to make it all official.


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> I see an Instagram post from Blues advertising for ECNL 2 tryouts for 2004.  With Coach Alex.
> Will Blues be the next club to go “all in”?


No...that will be EAGLES but Blues may be Next.


----------



## timbuck

Pats and OC Surf are going to be taking a lot of trips to Vegas and Arizona for league games next year.  (If Eagles and Blues jump ship).


----------



## Porkchop

Surf Zombie said:


> I’m curious if ECNL 2 will have kids at the same showcases, stuff like that, or if they will be run as completely separate leagues.


yes on showcases


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> Pats and OC Surf are going to be taking a lot of trips to Vegas and Arizona for league games next year.  (If Eagles and Blues jump ship).


You say that as if they are the only ones that would travel....what about the rest of the SW division?


----------



## Nextbigthing

Kicker4Life said:


> No...that will be EAGLES but Blues may be Next.


Are you breaking news? Eagles goes “ All In” to ECNL


----------



## Kicker4Life

Nextbigthing said:


> Are you breaking news? Eagles goes “ All In” to ECNL


Could be “fake news” but I’ve heard it from ore than one reliable source.


----------



## ludahxris

https://www.eaglessc.com/about-us/news-archives/eagles-soccer-club-news/344-eagles-invited-to-ecnl


----------



## Just A Dad

ludahxris said:


> https://www.eaglessc.com/about-us/news-archives/eagles-soccer-club-news/344-eagles-invited-to-ecnl


that says 2011-2012


----------



## Soccer43

Just A Dad said:


> that says 2011-2012


Yes, that is an old press release


----------



## Soccer43

Kicker4Life said:


> Could be “fake news” but I’ve heard it from ore than one reliable source.


I heard they were getting ECNl again but didn’t hear if in addition to DA or All in ECNL


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, that is an old press release


http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/?fbclid=IwAR1vQmNsch0YUIxfLpJ9km73Lfq2pFcAOyOwmKtDj41mcDKDFkWvabioSSk


----------



## Soccer43

Desert Hound said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/?fbclid=IwAR1vQmNsch0YUIxfLpJ9km73Lfq2pFcAOyOwmKtDj41mcDKDFkWvabioSSk


Yes, I knew they were going ECNL again, was just stating that the original link was from the past


----------



## ludahxris

Just A Dad said:


> that says 2011-2012


Sorry posted wrong link. They are all in though.


----------



## kasantos

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/?fbclid=IwAR1vQmNsch0YUIxfLpJ9km73Lfq2pFcAOyOwmKtDj41mcDKDFkWvabioSSk


----------



## Soccer43

Does US Soccer care?  How will they select call-ups if more and more at at ECNL and not following the US Soccer curriculum


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccer43 said:


> Does US Soccer care?  How will they select call-ups if more and more at at ECNL and not following the US Soccer curriculum


Hopefully they will open their eyes and just pick the best girls for their system. 

We shall see.


----------



## Surf Zombie

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/27/girls-ecnl-announces-ecnl-regional-league-northeast-conference-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## Lambchop

Desert Hound said:


> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/?fbclid=IwAR1vQmNsch0YUIxfLpJ9km73Lfq2pFcAOyOwmKtDj41mcDKDFkWvabioSSk


Eagles have had two losing seasons in DA so this doesn't surprise anyone


----------



## futboldad1

Lambchop said:


> Eagles have had two losing seasons in DA so this doesn't surprise anyone


What about someone like LA Premier? They are an absolute joke. Will they be asked to leave or bow out, or is it all about the $$$


----------



## focomoso

futboldad1 said:


> What about someone like LA Premier? They are an absolute joke. Will they be asked to leave or bow out, or is it all about the $$$


On the boys side, they just got U14 and their U13s are doing great (shellacked the Galaxy this weekend). I don't see them going anywhere.


----------



## RocketFile

Boys and girls development pathways are pretty different.

Boys are looking to use soccer to get into college or help get it paid for, but professional options are also beginning to increase here and abroad for the very top American boys. Girls are almost exclusively looking to improve their college prospects. 

Boys DA has MLS as an anchor and other professional leagues (USL) entering the market. Girls DA is mostly an off-shoot of the Boys DA programs (and should probably be negotiating a better partnership with NWSL).

Boys ECNL got a late start relative to DA and isn't close to dominating the club soccer scene and is almost irrelevant in SoCal. Girls ECNL got an early start relative to DA and looks to be surpassing DA and certainly dominates the club soccer scene currently.

Boys ECNL 2 would be a disaster for most clubs in Socal as it is hard enough to field one team capable of covering the expense of ECNL. Girls ECNL 2 could be managed but many clubs in Socal but it is difficult to justify the expense for most second teams.

MLS pulling out of DA or DA restructuring anyway or US Soccer restructuring Girls DA or any/all of the above will impact all of this dramatically and if I were ECNL I would be scrambling to make a deal with the USSF or NWSL or both.


----------



## futboldad1

focomoso said:


> On the boys side, they just got U14 and their U13s are doing great (shellacked the Galaxy this weekend). I don't see them going anywhere.


No argument re boys, I should've clarified. My statement was aimed at their girls program. No disrespect to any of the DDs playing there, but I just don't know who'd make that decision for their kid other than it being an easy way to say at the country club that your daughter plays DA.


----------



## timbuck

Sounds like ECNL2 is going to be named “ECNL Regional League”


----------



## LadiesMan217

futboldad1 said:


> What about someone like LA Premier? They are an absolute joke. Will they be asked to leave or bow out, or is it all about the $$$


Eagles coaching staff cannot support GDA requirements. Eagles girls soccer has mostly been coached with AYSO level coaching credentials over the years. They will be fine in ECNL.


----------



## Pitch pop

Soccer43 said:


> Does US Soccer care?  How will they select call-ups if more and more at at ECNL and not following the US Soccer curriculum


US soccer curriculum? Do you really think clubs/coaches from either league are following any curriculum other than their own. Dont be naive.

It’s all about the coaching not the league or club. The big issue is their isn’t enough good coaching in either league.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

LadiesMan217 said:


> Eagles coaching staff cannot support GDA requirements. Eagles girls soccer has mostly been coached with AYSO level coaching credentials over the years. They will be fine in ECNL.


If they were AYSO coaches than how did they get DA in the first place? Valid points on LAPFC as Standings show not a good run for them in DA


----------



## CaliKlines

SoccerFrenzy said:


> If they were AYSO coaches than how did they get DA in the first place?


There was a 1 or 2 year waiver of requirements immediately following the DA creation. It gave the clubs enough time to get their coaches licensed up. I have no idea about the Eagles coaching staff and whether or not they were able to meet those higher standards. I do know that ECNL does not have such requirements in place.


----------



## LadiesMan217

CaliKlines said:


> There was a 1 or 2 year waiver of requirements immediately following the DA creation. It gave the clubs enough time to get their coaches licensed up. I have no idea about the Eagles coaching staff and whether or not they were able to meet those higher standards. I do know that ECNL does not have such requirements in place.


The information is on their website - they have recreational coaches and once licensed 'C'. ECNL does not care if you even practice. They just provide a gaming and showcase platform.


----------



## wc_baller

LadiesMan217 said:


> The information is on their website - they have recreational coaches and once licensed 'C'. ECNL does not care if you even practice. They just provide a gaming and showcase platform.


The coaches on their website with the lower level licenses that you're referring aren't the current USSDA coaches. They coach lower level teams.


----------



## LadiesMan217

wc_baller said:


> The coaches on their website with the lower level licenses that you're referring aren't the current USSDA coaches. They coach lower level teams.


There is only one GDA coach not on the Eagles website that transferred from a nearby GDA club because of exactly what we are discussing here...


----------



## Moptop70

JuliVeee said:


> No, the Slammers teams will all play in the same league.  Not an "A" and a "B" team.  This also means that the different ECNL Slammers teams will play each other as well.


Hi. I’m curious how you know this? I’ve been trying to get more information on the Slammers ECNL2 team(s), but since this is all so new, I haven’t been able to find out much.


----------



## JuliVeee

Moptop70 said:


> Hi. I’m curious how you know this? I’ve been trying to get more information on the Slammers ECNL2 team(s), but since this is all so new, I haven’t been able to find out much.


My DD is on one of the ECNL Slammers teams.  The new ones are also ECNL now, in the same league as the existing ECNL Slammers teams.


----------



## ToonArmy

So then it gets even more watered down and non competitive for LAFC slammers who lead in standings in practically all ages and many without a single loss. Now they get to beat up on those same clubs 2nd teams and their own clubs 3rd and 4th teams


----------



## RedHawk

ECNL 2 = ECNL regional league


----------



## timbuck

RedHawk said:


> ECNL 2 = ECNL regional league


Any idea what age groups?


----------



## wc_baller

ToonArmy said:


> So then it gets even more watered down and non competitive for LAFC slammers who lead in standings in practically all ages and many without a single loss. Now they get to beat up on those same clubs 2nd teams and their own clubs 3rd and 4th teams


Slammers has 2 first place teams out of the 7 ECNL age groups. Only one of their teams is undefeated, and that team is in 2nd place for that age group. No need for the hyperbole.


----------



## ToonArmy

wc_baller said:


> Slammers has 2 first place teams out of the 7 ECNL age groups. Only one of their teams is undefeated, and that team is in 2nd place for that age group. No need for the hyperbole.


Not at all. They got 1 team with more than 1 loss and that team has 2 it's not much of an exaggeration just making a point for the clubs that are cake walking thru ecnl mainly lafc slammers heat and a couple blues that either aren't in da yet or putting best players in ecnl over da for that age, are going to have even more of a cake walk when you add ecnl teams into their league.

It would be like if da added dpl into da. Except I'm not sure if any one club is is cruising with not much competition through all age groups. 

Is the ecnl2 regional league separate then?


----------



## Dof3

What I have heard is that Slammers will field two ECNL teams (LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC, same as this year) and two ENCL 2/ECNL Regional teams (LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC).  Two teams in each league, not four teams in one league.


----------



## Moptop70

JuliVeee said:


> My DD is on one of the ECNL Slammers teams.  The new ones are also ECNL now, in the same league as the existing ECNL Slammers teams.


Thank you. My DD was asked to be in one of the ECNL2 but we still have a lot of questions.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Moptop70 said:


> Thank you. My DD washed to be in one of the ECNL2 but we still have a lot of questions.


First question should be, who is the Coach.....if it’s AW, CB or PA, you should be alright!


----------



## JuliVeee

Dof3 said:


> What I have heard is that Slammers will field two ECNL teams (LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC, same as this year) and two ENCL 2/ECNL Regional teams (LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC).  Two teams in each league, not four teams in one league.


That contradicts everything I've heard.  They will be in the same league.  Not a 1 or 2 team.


----------



## SD_Soccer

JuliVeee said:


> That contradicts everything I've heard.  They will be in the same league.  Not a 1 or 2 team.


You may be interchanging 2 different things. 

1. Slammers has 2 teams in ECNL (they call one LAFC Slammers and the other Slammers FC).  These teams are in the same league-- but LAFC is always the higher of the 2 (look at the standings).  I would expect that will continue.    So there are 2 teams in the same league.

2. Dof3 probably has it right for the ECNL Regional League (ECNL 2).  There will be an LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC team in this league, too.  So 2 teams at this level, too.  

Look at the 00/01 level this year for an indication of what will likely happen next year with their teams-- they have 2 teams in ECNL and 2 in ECNL Composite (believe the same coach-- AG-- coaches the 2 Composite teams this year, even though one is call LAFC Slammers and the other Slammers FC).  Sounds like the ECNL Regional league will replace Composite at the older age group (01/02 next year), and then they will take this new league down to younger ages.  I cannot imagine Slammers having 4 teams in the 'regular' ECNL level.


----------



## JuliVeee

SD_Soccer said:


> You may be interchanging 2 different things.
> 
> 1. Slammers has 2 teams in ECNL (they call one LAFC Slammers and the other Slammers FC).  These teams are in the same league-- but LAFC is always the higher of the 2 (look at the standings).  I would expect that will continue.    So there are 2 teams in the same league.
> 
> 2. Dof3 probably has it right for the ECNL Regional League (ECNL 2).  There will be an LAFC Slammers and Slammers FC team in this league, too.  So 2 teams at this level, too.
> 
> Look at the 00/01 level this year for an indication of what will likely happen next year with their teams-- they have 2 teams in ECNL and 2 in ECNL Composite (believe the same coach-- AG-- coaches the 2 Composite teams this year, even though one is call LAFC Slammers and the other Slammers FC).  Sounds like the ECNL Regional league will replace Composite at the older age group (01/02 next year), and then they will take this new league down to younger ages.  I cannot imagine Slammers having 4 teams in the 'regular' ECNL level.



Will be interesting to see how this pans out -- I heard Slammers will be taking all 4 teams to ECNL, same league, same showcases (2) LAFC Slammers teams, and (2) Slammers FC teams...


----------



## BarcelonaFC

JuliVeee said:


> Will be interesting to see how this pans out -- I heard Slammers will be taking all 4 teams to ECNL, same league, same showcases (2) LAFC Slammers teams, and (2) Slammers FC teams...


Not happening.  Only 2 teams in ECNL (LAFC and Slammers FC) and 2 teams in ECNL 2/Regional League (LAFC 2 and Slammers FC 2).


----------



## Moptop70

Kicker4Life said:


> First question should be, who is the Coach.....if it’s AW, CB or PA, you should be alright!


None of those.  Well, I don't know who these coaches are, but her potential coach does not have these initials.


----------



## Moptop70

BarcelonaFC said:


> Not happening.  Only 2 teams in ECNL (LAFC and Slammers FC) and 2 teams in ECNL 2/Regional League (LAFC 2 and Slammers FC 2).


Yes, confirmed this tonight.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Moptop70 said:


> None of those.  Well, I don't know who these coaches are, but her potential coach does not have these initials.


Look...there are a lot of good Coaches in that organization with different initials.  My point is, choose the best Coach and environment for your daughter. The league is secondary.


----------



## timbuck

When are they going to hold tryouts for these teams?   Or are they taking existing teams and putting new initials on them?


----------



## MA0812

timbuck said:


> When are they going to hold tryouts for these teams?   Or are they taking existing teams and putting new initials on them?


My understanding is they are taking existing teams and will have some sort of tryout to fill needed spots and or improve the roster. Have not heard anything official and on the record though.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff

There is one thing you are missing in all the Slammers chatter....Moving forward Slammers FC ECNL teams will be made up of Newport and South Slammers. LAFC Slammers will be made up of the best players of CDA. The first team will be an "allstar" team with a preselected coach. The second team will be the best "team" and the coach of that team will remain with the group. Don't use this year as the indicator of how it will ber in years to come. This is a move that was talked about but not planned for until recently. Most people did not even know until they started labeling the teams ECNL2 to try to hold off the politics portion. What makes it more interesting is that some of the younger coaches who would normally pass on their team now want to ride them into an ECNL coaching spot. With it being the "best" team getting the second spot how long until they are recruiting against each other (currently a big no-no). Then there are several coaches who have better younger teams that are not Ummm....ECNL material...Slammers has done the branch model better than anyone but maybe they have done too good of a job and now the only thing left is to cannibalize themselves. Another issue is that the ECNL two teams are charging the same amount of money. Some parents are more than happy to pay it. Seems insane. But If I pay for a Lexus and in return, I get a Toyota then that is on me -- the pricing has caused quite a few players to pass on ECNL all together. There is no point to ECNL 2 other than to counter GDA's DPL. That was after Boys ECNL was a response to GDA. There are a lot of big names and bigger egos reshaping the landscape just to piss off the other. If Slammers never leaves GDA or if Beach and Legends left like they said they would then we wouldn't have tier 4 teams getting patches on their uniforms - of course they'd figure out another way to seduce parents. Just my $.02 - The Ghost


----------



## Kicker4Life

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> f Slammers never leaves GDA or if Beach and Legends left like they said they would then we wouldn't have tier 4 teams getting patches on their uniforms - of course they'd figure out another way to seduce parents. Just my $.02 - The Ghost


I’ll take your argument one step further and say if ECNL had admitted Beach and Legends in then GDA would not have existed.....


----------



## timbuck

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> There is one thing you are missing in all the Slammers chatter....Moving forward Slammers FC ECNL teams will be made up of Newport and South Slammers. LAFC Slammers will be made up of the best players of CDA. The first team will be an "allstar" team with a preselected coach. The second team will be the best "team" and the coach of that team will remain with the group. Don't use this year as the indicator of how it will ber in years to come. This is a move that was talked about but not planned for until recently. Most people did not even know until they started labeling the teams ECNL2 to try to hold off the politics portion. What makes it more interesting is that some of the younger coaches who would normally pass on their team now want to ride them into an ECNL coaching spot. With it being the "best" team getting the second spot how long until they are recruiting against each other (currently a big no-no). Then there are several coaches who have better younger teams that are not Ummm....ECNL material...Slammers has done the branch model better than anyone but maybe they have done too good of a job and now the only thing left is to cannibalize themselves. Another issue is that the ECNL two teams are charging the same amount of money. Some parents are more than happy to pay it. Seems insane. But If I pay for a Lexus and in return, I get a Toyota then that is on me -- the pricing has caused quite a few players to pass on ECNL all together. There is no point to ECNL 2 other than to counter GDA's DPL. That was after Boys ECNL was a response to GDA. There are a lot of big names and bigger egos reshaping the landscape just to piss off the other. If Slammers never leaves GDA or if Beach and Legends left like they said they would then we wouldn't have tier 4 teams getting patches on their uniforms - of course they'd figure out another way to seduce parents. Just my $.02 - The Ghost


Can you provide some additional clarity here?

Slammers (the original group -  Newport) was an OG ECNL club.  If I recall, they made the LAFC deal to be positioned with an MLS club.  I believe this was their catalyst to entry in the DA.
Then a year later, they killed their DA program and were only ECNL.
But since there was Slammers and LAFC Slammers, they were able to keep 2 teams in ECNL under the 2 different names.

I've always been confused on how Slammers and LAFC Slammers are connected (or not).  Are they 2 separate clubs? Is LAFC more focused on the Los Angeles region?

And now you are saying that Slammers and South Slammers will combine to create ECNL and ECNL Regional League (ECNL 2) teams that will play under the Slammers banner?

And that LAFC Slammers will be comprised on the various CDA Slammers groups to create ECNL and ECNL Regional League (ECNL2) teams that will play under the LAFC Slammers banner?

Did something special have to happen to get the CDA group to be part of ECNL?


----------



## RedHawk

I think “The Ghost” was told his info by another ghost and there might have been a third ghost in the mix


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff

timbuck said:


> Can you provide some additional clarity here?
> 
> Slammers (the original group -  Newport) was an OG ECNL club.  If I recall, they made the LAFC deal to be positioned with an MLS club.  I believe this was their catalyst to entry in the DA.
> Then a year later, they killed their DA program and were only ECNL.
> But since there was Slammers and LAFC Slammers, they were able to keep 2 teams in ECNL under the 2 different names.
> 
> I've always been confused on how Slammers and LAFC Slammers are connected (or not).  Are they 2 separate clubs? Is LAFC more focused on the Los Angeles region?
> 
> And now you are saying that Slammers and South Slammers will combine to create ECNL and ECNL Regional League (ECNL 2) teams that will play under the Slammers banner?
> 
> And that LAFC Slammers will be comprised on the various CDA Slammers groups to create ECNL and ECNL Regional League (ECNL2) teams that will play under the LAFC Slammers banner?
> 
> Did something special have to happen to get the CDA group to be part of ECNL?


TLR - CDA will feed LAFC and South and Newport will feed Slammers FC. Nothing special happened. Just two entity dividing up the land they have won. 

I can provide some clarity.  I'll start with where you state it becomes confusing which it absolutely does. Now it may seem odd with one side being youth and the other being the top league in the country but LAFC/Slammers agreement had always been looked at as mutually beneficial and not just a local club attaching itself to a Premier League team and claiming it as part of its pathway....Slammers brought to the table a couple of things that LAFC would have had a hard time duplicating in what is the same time frame of their agreement. They got a. a grassroots way into the Orange County market b. the ability to connect with girls/women's soccer, their family and fans and of course disposable income. Slammers in return thought the move legitimized their boys' program, always the step child to the girls, gave them some industry weight, and what was thought to be the biggest reason....the inevitable Slammers/LAFC Women's professional team. 

Of course, no one planned for GDA to suck for the clubs so much. Once they pulled out of GDA the honeymoon was over. Not because they didn't like each other but they didn't need each other. So now they sit like a married couple waiting for their last child to leave the next so they can call him during his first week of college to say they are getting divorced. But what to do until then? Beside the indefensible decision to do away with white alternate jerseys and replace with black - to honor the relationship with LAFC, the choice of black was essentially non-negotiable. (can't you just picture the people at Legends and Beach being upset on the missed Black/Gold opportunity. Someone in business development might have lost their jobs. JK) - the relationship seemed to be livable. 

Since the branch model's debut all Slammers roads, including CDA, South and formerly Irvine roads led to Newport just as all Strikers led to Irvine (boys) and all Galaxy roads led to Carson, by way of South Bay. At the beginning, it legitimized these local clubs but then somewhere along the way CDA became bigger than Newport in more than a few ways. To be clear the people in charge of cda have the utmost respect for those who run Newport and vice versa. But when ECNL 2 starting formulating there was pressure but it was below. For some time now the bulk of every ecnl team was comprised of CDA kids. But the coach's were almost always from Newport. With four spots per age group, CDA said I think our guys deserve more. And that was that....sorry there is no dramatic ending. 

So, LAFC Slammers will be represented by predominantly CDA coaches. Slammers FC will be Newport and South. This alignment is regarding the 2 teams more than the 1. The one team will still be the best of the best being coached by the best fit for that age, group or timeline. But they are turning 2 into a four-year gauntlet that will have CDA teams scared to scrimmage each other and hesitant to let their player guest play -  both big advantages of being Slammers. 

It's my humble opinion that with the landscape shifting yet again in favor of th big clubs. With slammers inching closer and closer to a Slammers League (spring challenge league..anyone?) and the influence these clubs have over competition levels, conferences, college recruitment that we are THISCLOSE to needing an ECNL AT-LARGE team. This team would be the best of the rest. All the mom and pop clubs still out there doing their thing. Who is OC's Boise State? Could you imagine if they won the league? Alright done., 

IF you think this is all farce ask yourself why I'd write 2000 words at midnight where I don't call out, belittle or accuse anyone on either side. There is no agenda so then why speak untruths....maybe next time if you catch me in a good mood I 'll tell you why in 5 years that no one will be calling themselves Slammers anymore  - The Ghost.


----------



## Dof3

Regardless of when you wrote it, this just isn't correct - at least for 19/20.  There are kids who played in Newport Slammers and South Slammers last year that will be playing for the LAFC ECNL team for the 19/20 season.  Coaches of that team are coaches from Slammers FC.  I have no idea what the future plans may be, but what you described is just not the case for 19/20.  And hard to see how it would make sense to redistribute players from these teams into geographically focused teams next year.  Why would they not follow that approach now if that was the plan - at least for the new '07 LAFC and SLammers FC ECNL and ECNL 2 teams being newly formed this year.  And they aren't doing what you describe with those teams.


----------



## ToonArmy

I know of 1 LAFC Slammers ECNL that is made up of mostly players from CDA and also the coach and that is the 04s but they were also DA for a year and their coach AM has the license to coach DA and many Slammers FC coaches didn't and also that CDA has been a top team for years before aging into DA and ECNL.

Recently Slammers FC has had a lot of success at the younger ages with the addition of coaches CB AW and PA and those teams are made up mostly of former OC Strikers and Irvine Slammers players and those players are the 05 and 06 LAFC Slammers ECNL and will be the 07 LAFC ECNL and be coached by those same Slammers FC coaches or TD. 

CDA may be getting some ECNL2 teams under LAFC there is a rumor the 05s that won national cup and their coach will get it.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff

Dof3 said:


> Regardless of when you wrote it, this just isn't correct - at least for 19/20.  There are kids who played in Newport Slammers and South Slammers last year that will be playing for the LAFC ECNL team for the 19/20 season.  Coaches of that team are coaches from Slammers FC.  I have no idea what the future plans may be, but what you described is just not the case for 19/20.  And hard to see how it would make sense to redistribute players from these teams into geographically focused teams next year.  Why would they not follow that approach now if that was the plan - at least for the new '07 LAFC and SLammers FC ECNL and ECNL 2 teams being newly formed this year.  And they aren't doing what you describe with those teams.


I almost feel like you misread what I stated in the first comment and that led you to misinterpret my second comment. Or perhaps I misspoke...

 In essence, I said the realignment of which branches feed which mothership was not a result of ECNL 2 but a by-product of it when you had coaches with legitimate gripes that they would never sniff ECNL. "ECNL 2 was talked about but never planned for" - I think were my exact words. Everything since that became a reality has been reactionary. Yes, there will be the cross-pollination of branches in the 19-20 because plans were already in motion for some, but not major, changes. In your response you say, "why would they not follow that approach now if that was the plan?"  That is exactly what I am trying to say.......there was no plan. There was no guarantee that ECNL2 would happen this year. Up until 2-3 weeks ago they weren't even sure if the would plan same sites as the ECNL1 teams which would impact coaching assignments which should be obvious. 

Your next statement again has me wondering if you misread my comment. "And hard to see how it would make sense to redistribute players from these teams into geographically focused teams next year." Where was that said or implied? You are aware the CDA covers South Bay to Fullerton to Orange to Whittier, to HB, to Cerritos to Diamond Bar. So, to consider that one area means you need to come north of the Y more often. South Slammers and Newport are about as close geographically as Cerritos and Newport. Ladera Ranch, no matter how they want to be, is Newport Coast. Most of all though....you are aware the both ECNL teams practice at the same field which makes this whole paragraph unnecessary. 

The decision on who the LAFC ECNL 2 Coach/team will be is already a done deal at the 04, 05, 06, and 07 levels. Take a guess what side of the family they are on - just as I implied. Yes, the #1s will continue to be a virtual club all-star team with preselected coach. - just as I had already stated. Yes, the future drama and politics is either embarrassing or exciting depending on weather, but either way, it doesn't take away the fact that the tail wagged the dog just enough to get some coaching assignment and keep their team. It also reinforced just how big CDA is and how it is influencing Newport the long time big brother and Big Brother. 

Just to touch on your last sentence about the 07s. What a unique situation. With the two #1 spots thought to be locked up for the past 2 years, many coaches put other ages as their #1. But with the top teams in the age group so talented and the trickle-down effect made possible...being on the "reserve" team is about as good as it can get. It is my understanding that the last ones to know about ECNL 2, out of that age group, were the CDA coaches. The reason being that their age group had more than a few who could make a legitimate claim to being the choice for ECNL2. Its too bad the decision was made so quickly because I pictured a battle royale play in the tournament which would have been interesting to say the least.


----------



## Dof3

Your original post said "Moving forward Slammers FC ECNL teams will be made up of Newport and South Slammers. LAFC Slammers will be made up of the best players of CDA. The first team will be an "allstar" team with a preselected coach. The second team will be the best "team" and the coach of that team will remain with the group."   As you say, they aren't doing that this year.  My point was that it would not make sense to break-up the teams that exist this year for the 20/21 season based on those geographies.  If what you mean is that your geographical concept will start with next years '08 ECNL teams and all of the current year ECNL 2 teams without any change to the new '07 ECNL teams and the existing older ECNL teams, then I have no disagreement.  I think I just misread what you were intending as to the '07 and older ECNL teams.


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff

Dof3 said:


> Your original post said "Moving forward Slammers FC ECNL teams will be made up of Newport and South Slammers. LAFC Slammers will be made up of the best players of CDA. The first team will be an "allstar" team with a preselected coach. The second team will be the best "team" and the coach of that team will remain with the group."   As you say, they aren't doing that this year.  My point was that it would not make sense to break-up the teams that exist this year for the 20/21 season based on those geographies.  If what you mean is that your geographical concept will start with next years '08 ECNL teams and all of the current year ECNL 2 teams without any change to the new '07 ECNL teams and the existing older ECNL teams, then I have no disagreement.  I think I just misread what you were intending as to the '07 and older ECNL teams.


We are on the same page.


----------



## Speed

timbuck said:


> Pats and OC Surf are going to be taking a lot of trips to Vegas and Arizona for league games next year.  (If Eagles and Blues jump ship).


why do you say there will be more travel?


----------



## timbuck

Speed said:


> why do you say there will be more travel?


If there are less DA teams to play against in So Cal, I have to assume that there will be a few more trips to play AZ and Vegas teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> If there are less DA teams to play against in So Cal, I have to assume that there will be a few more trips to play AZ and Vegas teams.


We already play them (and the other teams in our division) 2x’s per season.  Why would we play them more?  They would likely just play less games in the season. There are some clubs that may choose to play more out of division games to make up the loss.


----------



## BigSoccer

How do you play teams out of division?  I thought DA could only play and scrimmage DA?  Is that not correct?  If it is true then out of division means travel.


----------



## Kicker4Life

BigSoccer said:


> How do you play teams out of division?  I thought DA could only play and scrimmage DA?  Is that not correct?  If it is true then out of division means travel.


There are multiple Divisions/Regions in DA.


----------



## BigSoccer

Yes but my question is (and I know there are multiple divisions) are you saying that playing friendlies outside of division with teams within in your division to stay sharp?  or are you saying having teams from other divisions/regions travel to socal to play you?  How is that less travel for AZ and NV?


----------



## Kicker4Life

BigSoccer said:


> Yes but my question is (and I know there are multiple divisions) are you saying that playing friendlies outside of division with teams within in your division to stay sharp?  or are you saying having teams from other divisions/regions travel to socal to play you?  How is that less travel for AZ and NV?


Ok...let’s be clear:

1) not friendliest, scheduled regular season games that your club can schedule/petition to play via US Soccer during the off season. 

2) some travel to SoCal, some SoCal travels to.

3) the point in question was travel TO AZ and NV, not FOR.

My point was there wouldn’t be more travel TO AZ and NV....could mean more travel overall should your Club wish to schedule out of Region/Division games.

Hopefully that clears up my statement....


----------



## BigSoccer

If I came across argumentative my apologies as it seems to have set you off a bit.  I am an observer of DA and not a member.  I was just being curious.


----------



## Kicker4Life

BigSoccer said:


> If I came across argumentative my apologies as it seems to have set you off a bit.  I am an observer of DA and not a member.  I was just being curious.


Not set off....just short and concise.


----------



## soccerfun

Surf Zombie said:


> Lot of buzz on the eastern boards about “ECNL 2.”
> 
> The way it was explained to me is that ECNL is contemplating rolling out a league where existing ECNL clubs can place their second teams.  So, for example, instead of  a club having its top team in ECNL and second team in NPL, the second team would be in ECNL 2.  Supposedly it would only involve ECNL member clubs and not be expanded to bring in outside clubs.
> 
> Anyone heard chatter about this?


Anyone have any more information on the "ECNL 2"?


----------



## Technician72

soccerfun said:


> Anyone have any more information on the "ECNL 2"?


Details are slow to roll out, but almost all the ECNL clubs in the Southwest division are constructing ECNL2 teams at this point and signing up those teams for summer tournament play to get those teams going.

Assumption is the ECNL2 league play will mirror what DPL has done with DA. Inclusion of ECNL2 teams for select ECNL showcases is supposed to be on the table as well.

Like anything it has it's pros and cons, will be a good fit for some and not for others.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Technician72 said:


> Details are slow to roll out, but almost all the ECNL clubs in the Southwest division are constructing ECNL2 teams at this point and signing up those teams for summer tournament play to get those teams going.
> 
> Assumption is the ECNL2 league play will mirror what DPL has done with DA. Inclusion of ECNL2 teams for select ECNL showcases is supposed to be on the table as well.
> 
> Like anything it has it's pros and cons, will be a good fit for some and not for others.


Is it a fall/spring league or fall league only?  i.e. do teams have to go to Arizona for home/away or is there a 50% chance you only play the Arizona teams at home?


----------



## Technician72

Messi>CR7 said:


> Is it a fall/spring league or fall league only?  i.e. do teams have to go to Arizona for home/away or is there a 50% chance you only play the Arizona teams at home?


If it remains true to the current format of the ECNL Texas or Ohio Valley Conference Regional Leagues, it will be be a fall / spring league. Existing schedules show that teams played home / away format as well.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink

Was told by a ECNL coach that with Rebels and Eagles joining that there wont be trips to Arizona or Las Vegas. It will be a true So Cal regional league


----------



## Technician72

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Was told by a ECNL coach that with Rebels and Eagles joining that there wont be trips to Arizona or Las Vegas. It will be a true So Cal regional league


Definitely an opportunity with more SoCal teams, but that would leave out Arizona / Vegas and what conference would they be put into?


----------



## timbuck

Technician72 said:


> Details are slow to roll out, but almost all the ECNL clubs in the Southwest division are constructing ECNL2 teams at this point and signing up those teams for summer tournament play to get those teams going.
> 
> Assumption is the ECNL2 league play will mirror what DPL has done with DA. Inclusion of ECNL2 teams for select ECNL showcases is supposed to be on the table as well.
> 
> Like anything it has it's pros and cons, will be a good fit for some and not for others.


Are ecnl clubs taking their current highest level (non ecnl) team and making them ecnl2?  Or are they creating new teams?  (Ie- grabbing kids from dpl/da, f1, etc)?


----------



## Surf Zombie

My DD’s club (in the northeast) took their second teams (NPL) and made them their ECNL regional league team for next year.
Here is part of the email: 

In the first two weeks of May we will have our ECNL ID Clinics for our 2019-20 ECNL National League and ECNL Regional League teams. 

Full info on the ECNL Regional League can be found here: https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/27/girls-ecnl-announces-ecnl-regional-league-northeast-conference-for-the-2019-20-season/

Reminder, our current NPL teams will be moving into the ECNL Regional League for next year.


----------



## Porkchop




----------



## futboldad1

It still seems strange to see ECNL without the Surf name attached given SD Surf was at the forefront of the founding members. Prolonged rumors Surf was returning to ECNL look to have been unfounded, which is a big win for GDA that Surf decided to stay. ECNL has LAFC Slammers who are a powerhouse but is left with the Blues B team and Slammers B team, plus Breakers, Strikers, Arsenal who are not great. Not to say GDA doesn't have warts (Los Angeles Premier, Pats) and I know there's a lot of Surf haters out there, but if I was ECNL right now I'd be looking to gain some stronger clubs in the SW conference (Rebels was a good add and Eagles too for us north of the city but most of the other additions of the previous 12 months are head scratchers).

Upcoming season as of today I'd definitely say GDAs schedule is more testing......but there's time for more moving and shaking this spring in the political cauldron that is Socal soccer.

EDIT....just realized this is an ECNL 2 thread. My views on that are that, like "DPL" it's just a  power grab that won't help the kids but will help the bottom line of the organizations and clubs that run them.


----------



## El Clasico

timbuck said:


> Are ecnl clubs taking their current highest level (non ecnl) team and making them ecnl2?  Or are they creating new teams?  (Ie- grabbing kids from dpl/da, f1, etc)?


Both


----------



## futboldad1

El Clasico said:


> Both


Correct


----------



## timbuck

Has it even been officially announced for So Cal yet?  Are clubs promising an ECNL2 roster spot before the league is full baked?  (It may well be fully baked, but just not announced to the public yet)


----------



## Info

futboldad1 said:


> It still seems strange to see ECNL without the Surf name attached given SD Surf was at the forefront of the founding members. Prolonged rumors Surf was returning to ECNL look to have been unfounded, which is a big win for GDA that Surf decided to stay. ECNL has LAFC Slammers who are a powerhouse but is left with the Blues B team and Slammers B team, plus Breakers, Strikers, Arsenal who are not great. Not to say GDA doesn't have warts (Los Angeles Premier, Pats) and I know there's a lot of Surf haters out there, but if I was ECNL right now I'd be looking to gain some stronger clubs in the SW conference (Rebels was a good add and Eagles too for us north of the city but most of the other additions of the previous 12 months are head scratchers).
> 
> Upcoming season as of today I'd definitely say GDAs schedule is more testing......but there's time for more moving and shaking this spring in the political cauldron that is Socal soccer.
> 
> EDIT....just realized this is an ECNL 2 thread. My views on that are that, like "DPL" it's just a  power grab that won't help the kids but will help the bottom line of the organizations and clubs that run them.


Blues have top teams in ECNL as well as DA. They are not A and B teams. Your assertion is unfounded by reality. Bakers U19 and U17 Blues teams are the top teams in the country at their age groups in any league in the country. Rogers and Holly also have elite teams in their age groups. Some kids like ECNL. Some like DA. Some like SCDSL.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Info said:


> Bakers U19 and U17 Blues teams are the top teams in the country at their age groups in any league in the country.


Including High School!


----------



## ToonArmy

https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/05/09/girls-ecnl-regional-league-2020-post-season-announced/


----------



## timbuck

ToonArmy said:


> https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/05/09/girls-ecnl-regional-league-2020-post-season-announced/


“Additional information on the 2019-2020 Girls ECNL Regional League platform and membership will be released in the coming weeks.”


Looking forward to learning more in the coming weeks.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Info said:


> Blues have top teams in ECNL as well as DA. They are not A and B teams. Your assertion is unfounded by reality. Bakers U19 and U17 Blues teams are the top teams in the country at their age groups in any league in the country. Rogers and Holly also have elite teams in their age groups. Some kids like ECNL. Some like DA. Some like SCDSL.


This upcoming year will be interesting for Blues. One of Bakers teams is fading out and if I’m correct he’s taking a team on the younger side that is not affiliated with either league. But that’s just what I’ve been told and can not confirm. Blues top 05 team does play DA. So, that leaves a lot of questions where their best teams will be positioned.


----------



## cheaper2keeper

LASTMAN14 said:


> This upcoming year will be interesting for Blues. One of Bakers teams is fading out and if I’m correct he’s taking a team on the younger side that is not affiliated with either league. But that’s just what I’ve been told and can not confirm. Blues top 05 team does play DA. So, that leaves a lot of questions where their best teams will be positioned.



Their top ‘06 team will also be DA next season.


----------



## timbuck

Do they share players between DA and ECNL?


----------



## LASTMAN14

timbuck said:


> Do they share players between DA and ECNL?


If your talking about on a week in and out basis then no. Only on a permanent move.


----------



## LASTMAN14

cheaper2keeper said:


> Their top ‘06 team will also be DA next season.


I was thinking they would.


----------



## Messi>CR7

cheaper2keeper said:


> Their top ‘06 team will also be DA next season.


Here is the lineup:
https://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155681


----------



## LASTMAN14

Messi>CR7 said:


> Here is the lineup:
> https://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155681


Thanks that answers a lot.


----------



## timbuck

Messi>CR7 said:


> Here is the lineup:
> https://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155681


Is Kale no longer coaching their 05 ECNL teams?


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> If your talking about on a week in and out basis then no. Only on a permanent move.


SDK- you cant share players from a DA team and ECNL. It has to be a permanent move. Case in point Blues at the beginning of the season moved players from their ECNL roster to DA. You should know this coming from Blues.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> SDK- you cant share players from a DA team and ECNL. It has to be a permanent move. Case in point Blues at the beginning of the season moved players from their ECNL roster to DA. You should know this coming from Blues.


I’m not well-versed on the Blues rosters, but I do know one girl who started the season playing up on there 03 ECNL team and is now on there 04 DA team.


----------



## sdklutz

LASTMAN14 said:


> SDK- you cant share players from a DA team and ECNL. It has to be a permanent move. Case in point Blues at the beginning of the season moved players from their ECNL roster to DA. You should know this coming from Blues.


I don't know all the rules, and it's definitely now an interest of mine (keeping up on them all) but ECNL rostered girls have played with the DA teams this year. I am assuming this is as discovery players?


----------



## timbuck

New name for a club:
“LoopHole FC”.  
Mission Statement: We play by the rules. Because we wrote them. And will change them if needed.


----------



## Surf Zombie

https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/05/16/girls-ecnl-regional-league-virginia-to-begin-play-in-august/

ECNL league with some non-ECNL teams?


----------



## ToonArmy

I'm hearing the SW Regional league teams in Cal South will not travel to Arizona and Vegas for league games. Does that mean they won't do showcases or just that Heat FC AZ Arsenal and Phoenix rising opted out of ecnl2


----------



## timbuck

ToonArmy said:


> I'm hearing the SW Regional league teams in Cal South will not travel to Arizona and Vegas for league games. Does that mean they won't do showcases or just that Heat FC AZ Arsenal and Phoenix rising opted out of ecnl2


So the league will have:

Arsenal
Del Mar Sharks
LA Breakers
LAFC Slammers
Slammers
Strikers
Rebels
Will Blues have a team in the regional league?


----------



## tabletop

timbuck said:


> So the league will have:
> 
> Arsenal
> Del Mar Sharks
> LA Breakers
> LAFC Slammers
> Slammers
> Strikers
> Rebels
> Will Blues have a team in the regional league?


Yes


----------



## Messi>CR7

ToonArmy said:


> I'm hearing the SW Regional league teams in Cal South will not travel to Arizona and Vegas for league games. Does that mean they won't do showcases or just that Heat FC AZ Arsenal and Phoenix rising opted out of ecnl2


A bit off topic.  Out of curiosity, I went on AZ Arsenal's site to see if they mentioned ECNL2 at all, but came across this page:

http://www.azarsenalsc.org/club/cost-information

Man, I'm paying 50% more than those numbers :-(


----------



## ludahxris

timbuck said:


> So the league will have:
> 
> Arsenal
> Del Mar Sharks
> LA Breakers
> LAFC Slammers
> Slammers
> Strikers
> Rebels
> Will Blues have a team in the regional league?


What about Eagles?  I would assume they would have a team as well no?


----------



## timbuck

Oops-  Missed them.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink

ludahxris said:


> What about Eagles?  I would assume they would have a team as well no?


Should be 

Arsenal
Strikers
Sharks
Blues
Rebels
Eagles
Slammers
LAFC
Breakers


----------



## timbuck

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Should be
> 
> Arsenal
> Strikers
> Sharks
> Blues
> Rebels
> Eagles
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Breakers


Will Blues have DA, ECNL and ECNL Regional?  Does this make their f1 teams the "D" team?  (Their D team will probably still be competitive against other A teams)


----------



## ToonArmy

timbuck said:


> Will Blues have DA, ECNL and ECNL Regional?  Does this make their f1 teams the "D" team?  (Their D team will probably still be competitive against other A teams)


Their 05 C team was bottom of flight 1 and "B" team was bottom of ECNL. But probably correct for many age groups.


----------



## Buckyballer

ToonArmy said:


> I'm hearing the SW Regional league teams in Cal South will not travel to Arizona and Vegas for league games. Does that mean they won't do showcases or just that Heat FC AZ Arsenal and Phoenix rising opted out of ecnl2


We are being told the regional team will not travel for league games - so no trips to play Heat or the Phoenix teams.  However, we are hearing that there will be a showcase or two depending on the age.  Now, for ECNL, the 05's only had one showcase, the 04's had two and the 03's had 3.  I assume the regional team will get one or two depending on age.  They will also participate in the end of season playoffs.  That info is on the ECNL website already.


----------



## timbuck

Any more news on ECNL2?  
I saw an 04 team this weekend listed as "ECNL2" on  a tournament schedule.  They didn't have a great weekend against Coast Silver or SCDSL f2/f1 teams.


----------



## timbuck

I don't see anything about a West, Southwest, or CA conference, but there is this on the ECNL site:
https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/ecnl-regional-league/

For "Regional League" teams in So Cal, I see the following:

Arsenal
Del Mar Sharks
Eagles
LA Breakers
LAFC Slammers
Rebels
Slammers
Blues
Strikers
I haven't seen much info out there in the way of tryout announcements (I've seen quite a bit for DA, ECNL and DPL teams lately).  Any insight on who is coaching, where the rosters have come from and any recent games played (tournaments or friendlies)?  And any info on league play?


----------



## Technician72

timbuck said:


> I don't see anything about a West, Southwest, or CA conference, but there is this on the ECNL site:
> https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/ecnl-regional-league/
> 
> For "Regional League" teams in So Cal, I see the following:
> 
> Arsenal
> Del Mar Sharks
> Eagles
> LA Breakers
> LAFC Slammers
> Rebels
> Slammers
> Blues
> Strikers
> I haven't seen much info out there in the way of tryout announcements (I've seen quite a bit for DA, ECNL and DPL teams lately).  Any insight on who is coaching, where the rosters have come from and any recent games played (tournaments or friendlies)?  And any info on league play?


Depending on the depth of teams / players from the home club, various "ECRL" teams are being built in collaboration with the affiliates.

For example Arsenal ECNL is run out of the North program in Ontario and if the talent exists in that region to field the ECRL teams in the various age groups then it is, if not the Arsenal South program is getting ECRL spots accordingly.

Blues seems to be running everything out of the main club.

LAFC Slammers / Slammers are having coaches handle both ECNL teams in a couple of age groups, while involving affiliates for the ECRL teams.

Strikers is doing some unique things allowing teams to be run as "satellite" teams. For example the 05 ECNL is out of Fontana and the 06 ECRL is out of the Riverside area.

Rebels seems to be running everything out of down South, as RB and Rebels IE don't seem to be involved in the plans for the platform expansion.

For some clubs it's a tall task to field a whole other set of teams for a Regional / National platform and they are getting creative to get things going while striving for some stability as this gets off the ground.


----------



## timbuck

Does this mean that some of the discovery and champions league teams from last year will be playing ecnl 2?


----------



## ToonArmy

There is a Blues team on the Silverlakes schedule named Blues RL. And yeah Strikers have been doing unique things at least I'm told the 05s entire team came over from CDA Slammers Whittier I am not sure where it will be run out of weather they stay close to their old location like ECNL did or use Strikers North fields. LAFC Slammers is using affiliates at least with 05s the LAFC ecnl2 team is from CDA Slammers Cerritos.
Eagles will probably use their DPL teams. 

I also heard they won't travel to AZ and NV so that list of teams which doesn't include them is probably accurate for the SW


----------



## timbuck

I do see quite a few “RL” teams for Silverlakes.  
Will be interesting to see the results.  
Anyone know the rules on RL teams and club pass?  Can an RL and ECNL players move back and forth?  On the same day?   (I ask because we’ve all seen ecnl players in scdsl games on the same day). 
What about passing between ecnl/ecnl and scdsl or coast?


----------



## MA0812

timbuck said:


> Does this mean that some of the discovery and champions league teams from last year will be playing ecnl 2?


The CDA Slammers HB G04 team that played discovery/crl and won National Cup became the LAFC ECNL II team (New coach) and as someone already mentioned the CDA Slammers Cerritos G05's moved as well.


----------



## vegasguy

The basic rule for ECNL II is you can use ECNL players from time to time if needed and it should not be a player who is garnering the a majority of time.   The goal is not to dominate the regional league or events it is to develop a deeper pool as I understand it.  So think players 16-20 maybe or at least in my case that will be what we work for if we rotate players for events.  I have a roster of 18 but with summer vacation and injuries we may have 1 or 2 guests at Silverlakes.  We are rebuilt so it will be interesting for us for sure.


----------



## azsnowrider

ToonArmy said:


> There is a Blues team on the Silverlakes schedule named Blues RL. And yeah Strikers have been doing unique things at least I'm told the 05s entire team came over from CDA Slammers Whittier I am not sure where it will be run out of weather they stay close to their old location like ECNL did or use Strikers North fields. LAFC Slammers is using affiliates at least with 05s the LAFC ecnl2 team is from CDA Slammers Cerritos.
> Eagles will probably use their DPL teams.
> 
> I also heard they won't travel to AZ and NV so that list of teams which doesn't include them is probably accurate for the SW


I'm not so sure about no travel to NV, the Heat show an ECNL2 team so wouldn't they play in the SW region? As far as I know here in AZ we don't have any ECNL2 teams.


----------



## Lionel Hutz

MA0812 said:


> The CDA Slammers HB G04 team that played discovery/crl and won National Cup became the LAFC ECNL II team (New coach) and as someone already mentioned the CDA Slammers Cerritos G05's moved as well.


Do you know what became of the 04 Slammers - Segovia team?


----------



## timbuck

Lionel Hutz said:


> Do you know what became of the 04 Slammers - Segovia team?


Did that become the Slammers ECNL RL team?
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?tid=32554&eid=989


----------



## futboldad1

azsnowrider said:


> I'm not so sure about no travel to NV, the Heat show an ECNL2 team so wouldn't they play in the SW region? As far as I know here in AZ we don't have any ECNL2 teams.


Yes, you are right, others are mistaken. Heat will play ECNL Regional League in the SW division so there will be travel to NV for ECNL2.


----------



## Porkchop

timbuck said:


> Did that become the Slammers ECNL RL team?
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?tid=32554&eid=989


----------



## Lionel Hutz

timbuck said:


> Did that become the Slammers ECNL RL team?
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?tid=32554&eid=989


If it is the same team as last year — they might be better than several of the main ECNL teams.


----------



## Buckyballer

Lionel Hutz said:


> If it is the same team as last year — they might be better than several of the main ECNL teams.


I heard they split up - some to LAFC ECNL, some to Slammers ECNL and some to LAFC ECNL RL - I thought that Segovia was to coach the LAFC 2 team but am not sure on that one.


----------



## The Godfather

Buckyballer said:


> I heard they split up - some to LAFC ECNL, some to Slammers ECNL and some to LAFC ECNL RL - I thought that Segovia was to coach the LAFC 2 team but am not sure on that one.


The majority of this is true except that Heath Oberle from CDA Slammers HB is now the Coach of 04 LAFC ECRL team.  Segovia is helping with the transition of his players but no longer has a 2004 team.  Kudos to Segovia as he focused on development of his girls.


----------



## The Godfather

MA0812 said:


> The CDA Slammers HB G04 team that played discovery/crl and won National Cup became the LAFC ECNL II team (New coach) and as someone already mentioned the CDA Slammers Cerritos G05's moved as well.


Heath Oberle out of HB is the coach of the LAFC ECNL 2 team now.  He helped coach with Macias to finish off the season/National Cup.  Many of those girls will make the player pool for ECNL 1 or 2.


----------



## Buckyballer

The Godfather said:


> Heath Oberle out of HB is the coach of the LAFC ECNL 2 team now.  He helped coach with Macias to finish off the season/National Cup.  Many of those girls will make the player pool for ECNL 1 or 2.


Just out of curiosity - what is happening to CDA Slammers HB G04? I heard the goalie left but not sure about the rest of that team.  Are they staying together to compete in Discovery next year or are they they new Slammers ECNL RL team?


----------



## The Godfather

Buckyballer said:


> Just out of curiosity - what is happening to CDA Slammers HB G04? I heard the goalie left but not sure about the rest of that team.  Are they staying together to compete in Discovery next year or are they they new Slammers ECNL RL team?


The team was disbanded and majority of players being used for LAFC ECNL RL and ECNL.  A few will play on new 04 team.  Heath Oberle will coach the LAFC ECNL RL team and as of now, there is not a 2004 HB team competing in Discovery.


----------



## timbuck

I looked at an ECNL 2 / RL roster to see where these kids played at the previous year. 
16 players on the roster.
6 came from 2 different discovery teams.
7 came from 2 different ECNL teams
3 came from Champions or Europa teams


----------



## The Godfather

timbuck said:


> I looked at an ECNL 2 / RL roster to see where these kids played at the previous year.
> 16 players on the roster.
> 6 came from 2 different discovery teams.
> 7 came from 2 different ECNL teams
> 3 came from Champions or Europa teams


Where did you find the roster?  Curious.


----------



## timbuck

The Godfather said:


> Where did you find the roster?  Curious.


Backdoor channel.  Saw a player from another team posting for their fundraiser on Facebook.   You can then see the names of all players on all rosters.  (Had waaaayyyy too much free time on a boring conference call yesterday).


----------



## wheresourfield

The Godfather said:


> Where did you find the roster?  Curious.


slammers >>> events >>> golf fundraiser >>> click here >>> teams

https://slammersfc.accelraising.com/event/teamList

fundraisers always have rosters before they are ever posted elsewhere.....blues & slammers...maybe others


----------



## Messi>CR7

timbuck said:


> Backdoor channel.  Saw a player from another team posting for their fundraiser on Facebook.   You can then see the names of all players on all rosters.  (Had waaaayyyy too much free time on a boring conference call yesterday).


Dear Admin, can you add a button for "creepy"?


----------



## Gu8 Dad

Question...
If ECNL tentative schedules have been out and have been getting revised, anyone have any info on the RL schedule?


----------



## LifeOfSoccer

Can anyone tell me where to find the ECNL Regional League Schedule for Southern California?


----------



## SureWhyNot

-Go to ECNL website
-Click on Menu bar (options will appear on the left)
-Scroll down to ECNL REGIONAL LEAGUE 
-Click on League Schedules
(It will then show all the clubs participating in the regional league)
-Click on your club 
-Click on your daughter’s age division.


----------

